

Decay: Physics students at LHC produces a zombie flick set in CERN - draq
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2012/12/zombie-horror-infests-the-large-hadron-collider.html?cmpid=RSS|NSNS|2012-GLOBAL|online-news

======
tehwalrus
full film on youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-NwLUPZWZc>

(it is _awesome_ :) )

------
purephase
Pretty cool to see the inside of the CERN in such a casual, off-beat manner.

Also, the LHC hiring protocol for students must have a attractiveness clause.
;)

~~~
JonnieCache
_> Also, the LHC hiring protocol for students must have a attractiveness
clause. ;)_

Almost anyone can look like that with some decent lighting, makeup, hair and
wardrobe etc. That and the body-language of self confidence are all it takes.
Editing out all the shots where you look weird helps too. Celebrities and the
like are almost universally unremarkable-looking when not at work.

Don't tell the entertainment or cosmetics industries I let you in on that
little secret though, or I might end up in the back of van. Sometimes it seems
like the whole of western society is built on people being kept in the dark
about this fact.

~~~
purephase
I realize this, it was just an off-hand compliment to those involved.

~~~
JonnieCache
I'm sure you do, my comment was more for the benefit of any unhappy young
people that might be reading.

Also I think you might mean "backhanded compliment," although off-hand works
quite nicely here as well.

